# Film Four



## Stephen O'Donne (Feb 19, 2002)

When Can I expect Film Four to appear on the guide data for freeview?

Doesit appear on the day of start of transmission or will there be a few days of run in?


----------



## mrluk (Nov 23, 2003)

This was just the quesetion I was going to post. In the past I think Tivo sent a message about the change in the lineup a good week before the channel when live. 

My freeview box is alread trailing Film4 and the films it will be showing but my Tivo has so far even acknowledged that the channel exists. This morning I got a "Change in the Lineup" message but sadly it was about a Virgin Radio station not Film 4.

Have others now got Film4 or are we all waiting?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

FWIW and that's not much I got my TeleWest bill charging me £6 for FilmFour 19th July to 18th August. But the FilmFour website says it will be free in 5 days....
Listings here BTW
http://www.channel4.com/listings/F4/index.jsp?offset=0&position=0&startHour=17


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I assume you'll get a pro-rata rebate next month. Don't forget that TW. etc always bill a month in advance, and the system probably can't handle part-months


----------



## Benedict (Jun 8, 2002)

AMc said:


> FWIW and that's not much I got my TeleWest bill charging me £6 for FilmFour 19th July to 18th August. But the FilmFour website says it will be free in 5 days....


And the subscription services ceases broadcasting today.

Makes you wonder why they bothered billing you at all for 1 day's viewing as by the time they refund you for the unused part it'll probably have cost them more than the 19p they'll make from you!


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

You're assuming TeleVest have planned this. I'm betting they just keep my money unless I complain but I'll wait a month anyway.
I think the more positive thing is I will soon get something free that I've paid £6 for for the last 7 or so years - horrah!


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

Benedict said:


> And the subscription services ceases broadcasting today.


Radio Times has listings for tomorrow, but nothing for the rest of the week.

Film Four Weekly - RIP after tomorrow, but it looks like FilmFour+1 survives on Sky & cable.

New logo in the logo thread


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Stephen O'Donne said:


> When Can I expect Film Four to appear on the guide data for freeview?
> 
> Doesit appear on the day of start of transmission or will there be a few days of run in?


I reckon Thursday


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

Ozsat - is the callsign going to change? Currently it's FILMFOUR but their new branding is all Film4.

I only ask as I want to get the logo callsign correct in the next logo distribution.


----------



## Benedict (Jun 8, 2002)

Added after my daily call this mornming....

Added:
31 FILMFOUR
Deleted:
106 YOOPLAY
305 C4INT

Looks like the callsign remains the same.


----------



## Benedict (Jun 8, 2002)

Meanwhile, over on my Sky-fed TiVo.....

Deleted:
317 FILM4W


----------



## tonym001 (Jun 15, 2006)

Homechoice are carrying filmfour on channel 230, but it doesn't look like TiVo have set the addition up yet.. any idea when it'll appear?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

FYI, nothing on my Telewest-based Tivo either yet.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

aerialplug said:


> Ozsat - is the callsign going to change? Currently it's FILMFOUR but their new branding is all Film4.
> 
> I only ask as I want to get the logo callsign correct in the next logo distribution.


Are the logos attached to the callsign or the id?

If the callsign changes it will not have a new id.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

tonym001 said:


> Homechoice are carrying filmfour on channel 230, but it doesn't look like TiVo have set the addition up yet.. any idea when it'll appear?


As there was no advance update from HomeChoice, it will not be until at least Wednesday.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

cwaring said:


> FYI, nothing on my Telewest-based Tivo either yet.


FilmFour+1 should have appeared on 21st July on TiVo - are you calls up-to-date?

FilmFour was already there - has been on 444 for a long time.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Oh yeah. Sorry! Brain over-heating again  Of course, it's not a "new" channel, as such! Sorry


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

Should I have lost Freeview channel 10 (UKHISTY) as part of this change? When I rescanned the STB to pickup channel 31 channel 10 went away, and now when TiVo goes there I get recordings that say "invalid channel" or somesuch.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

ndunlavey said:


> Should I have lost Freeview channel 10 (UKHISTY) as part of this change? When I rescanned the STB to pickup channel 31 channel 10 went away, and now when TiVo goes there I get recordings taht says "invalid channel" or somesuch.


No - try scanning again.


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

wilco - thx


----------



## OG Quantum (Oct 13, 2001)

Hi

I have a second unsubbed tivo in boat anchor mode connected to freeview to record clashes from my subbed tivo. I just forced a daily call and then repeated guided setup and I still do not have filmfour on the channels i receive list.

Is there anyone with freeview who doesn't yet have filmfour on their tivo?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Gotta laugh - I badgered TeleWest once a year for 5 years to add the extra FilmFour channels - then F4 goes free and they add +1 the same day.
£6 a month for 5 years...I don't want to add that up


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

OG Quantum said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a second unsubbed tivo in boat anchor mode connected to freeview to record clashes from my subbed tivo. I just forced a daily call and then repeated guided setup and I still do not have filmfour on the channels i receive list.
> 
> Is there anyone with freeview who doesn't yet have filmfour on their tivo?


Is there anything listed on ch31 in your 'channels I receive' list in the preferences menu?


----------



## OG Quantum (Oct 13, 2001)

ozsat said:


> Is there anything listed on ch31 in your 'channels I receive' list in the preferences menu?


31 (aer) Channel 4
31 (aer) bbc1wsmbbc1

nothing for 31 (cab)


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

What is your postcode prefix?


----------



## mccg (Jun 18, 2002)

On my unsubbed TiVo, last time we had some changes on Freeview, I did a guided setup with a completely different post code from the other end of the country, and then another one with the correct one.
I guess this forced a complete reload of the channels, rather than trying to do an update.
A bit long winded though, and it tried scanning for completely wrong RF channels (but that's understandable) on the first run through, but it worked.


----------



## OG Quantum (Oct 13, 2001)

mccg said:


> On my unsubbed TiVo, last time we had some changes on Freeview, I did a guided setup with a completely different post code from the other end of the country, and then another one with the correct one.
> I guess this forced a complete reload of the channels, rather than trying to do an update.
> A bit long winded though, and it tried scanning for completely wrong RF channels (but that's understandable) on the first run through, but it worked.


Thanks that seems to have done the trick!


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

AMc said:


> FWIW and that's not much I got my TeleWest bill charging me £6 for FilmFour 19th July to 18th August. But the FilmFour website says it will be free in 5 days....


Got my bill this morning with a rebate for the overcharged FilmFour subscription. So it looks like I was wrong - no interest mind


----------

